# .22 mag auto pistol



## bobt (Oct 1, 2008)

looking for a semi auto pistol in .22 wmr. not sure what to look at .thinking about the excel arms, i like the 8.5 " barrel. any thoughts ?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw an add for a kel-tec 30rd 22 mag pistol. Looked kinda neat.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Have you seen an Excel in person? They are HUGE.

Imagine a Browning Buckmark... Now imagine that its 50% bigger height and length. BIG. The website photos are deceptive. I haven't heard anything good OR bad about them though. They are pretty rare, as that company doesn't produce too many each year.

The KelTec looks like a much better proportioned gun... But they are also rare, because they sell faster than KT can make them. Lots of issues reported on forums though (grain of salt) with the first run. That's typical of KT products though, and they will likely have any issues ironed out after a bit.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I remember reading a long time ago that the gain from a 22mag vs. 22lr was negligible in a short barreled hand gun. Something to do with getting all the powder burned.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

gunattic said:


> I remember reading a long time ago that the gain from a 22mag vs. 22lr was negligible in a short barreled hand gun. Something to do with getting all the powder burned.


Depends on how 'short' you are talking.

In a 2 or 3 inch barrel the difference is often 100fps or less. By the time you get to a 5 or 6 inch barrel though, the 22mag is equal to the 22LR from a rifle. Once you get into 8 or 10 inch barrels, the 22mag does have a decided advantage. Both use up the majority of primary propellant gasses between 15 and 20 inches though.


----------

